

Show HN: Minimal Vagrant base-box images for various Linuxen - lwhalen

I&#x27;ve been frustrated dealing with other Vagrant boxes that come pre-loaded with a bunch of cruft - old versions of Puppet, Chef, Ansible, and other software that just plain ships broken.  To address that, I&#x27;ve created some Minimal Vagrant boxes at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;atlas.hashicorp.com&#x2F;minimal&#x2F;  64-bit base installs of CentOS, Ubuntu, and Debian that have very little installed beyond what the base system needs.  I threw on Git, Vim, and sshd just because those happen to be fairly key pieces of my personal toolchain, as well as some additional software needed to comply with Vagrant&#x27;s Base Box Creation Guide (lots of stuff is needed to install and run the VirtualBox tools, for instance).  I was pleasantly surprised to find that not only do the &#x27;minimized&#x27; installs use significantly less disk space (particularly the Debian-based ones), but they also use less RAM.  Feel free to check them out.  I am particularly interested in ways I can make the images even more streamlined, so if others have any ideas along those lines I&#x27;d love to hear them!
======
lstamour
Do you have packer templates for these? :)

------
macarthy12
add them to vagrantbox.es

~~~
lwhalen
Will do, thanks for the heads up.

